# Discador telefonico para una alarma.



## saiwor (May 27, 2009)

hola  
Como hago un discador telefonico para complementar con la alarma antirrobo q hice anteriormente.
Algun idea?

Gracias.


----------



## alexus (May 27, 2009)

yo lo hice con un celular viejo" y me anduvo de pelos, incluso la activaba remotamente!

vichate este tema:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f17/discador-telefonico-alarma-20832/

voy a investigar algo aparte de lo mio y te digo.


----------

